
How to Disable Suggested Apps in the Start Menu in Windows 10 - mindfrost82
https://www.tecklyfe.com/disable-suggested-apps-start-menu-windows-10/
======
Doches
Every time Apple releases an underwhelming new Mac I look around to see if
it's time to switch back to Windows. "It's a new Microsoft!" people keep
saying. "Things are way better now; Satya Nadella has turned the whole thing
around."

But it's shit like this that keeps me walking into Apple stores. Sure, the
Touch Bar is underwhelming and I already miss my escape key -- but at least
Apple isn't _monetising the dock_.

